

JEDI - Javascript Embedded Data Islands - TweedHeads
http://mylittlehacks.appspot.com/dataislands

======
olefoo
That's pretty sweet, unfortunately it's not working on firefox 3.0.13 on
linux. Looking at it from Safari it works and I like the idea of making
microformat data easier to read and to write.

